# Never Paint Again



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

OK sometimes it’s great to find out first hand form a customer about your competition. There are two company’s who market very heavy on radio, internet etc about never having to paint your house again. I have since found out there’s only one left as the other one went out of business. This customer who I know told me he decided to go with the Never Paint Again Company because he did not want to repaint every few years as he and his wife are getting up in years. The company came out and gave an unbelievable presentation life time warranty so he was sold he hired them. The crew showed up to work, all illegal’s and no one spoke English a young boy translated in broken English to him when he asked questions. As the job went along he saw they really did not know what they were doing, improper prep, they put his downspouts back on house with duct tape, overspray everywhere etc… He informed the owners and they sent out another crew which in turn sprayed the wrong color and in a short time 2 sides of his house have peeled etc.

Since the first crew came out the company has been back 6 times to re-prep 2 sides of his house with a paint shaver, which he stopped because they were screwing up his cedar claps. The coating is supposed to be a lifetime Ceramic coating with a specialty primer when in reality it’s a quick dry BM primer and the finish coat is an Elastomeric coating which socks the wood up so tight it cannot breathe so therefore the coating fails.

This company is fantastic at selling and marketing but is deceiving people with a promise of a never paint again coating, it’s Bullsh*t. The company has stood by the warranty and not charged him but for him as the customer it’s a bit inconvenient to have a paint crew working on his home on and off since they first did the job.

Bad enough the hacks out there for new construction but now its in the re-paint world as well. Exterior re-paints are shrinking as it is because people get upset when the hire a painting company who does shoddy work and they end up putting vinyl on instead of re-painting. I've been at this since 1970 with my grandfather then my father and on my own since high school and belive me the paint world shrinks more and more every year, at least in our area.

This comapny has been on TV on This Old House and killed me to see the bullsh*t being sold to HO's..

I take great pride in my trade and my business and it shows in my work and why we still here. Alright I'm done.:shutup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I see your point,

The Ho's have to have a little sense too,

You know the old saying,

If it sounds to good to be true, It probably :shifty: is!

A few law suits will make guinea pigs out of that program, and you'll win in the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tool (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't you get it?

It's called "Never Paint Again" because after going through a heap of crap like that you'll never want your house painted again!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the myth of mantainance free:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

There is a house on my street that got painted by something similar to this. So far, I would say they got what they paid for. It was painted about 7 years ago and still looks good as new.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Stories like this is why people go with vinyl siding ...  Equally as bad as "lifetime" coatings.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Out here they peddle "liquid stucco...never paint again"

Never actually seen it though.


----------



## painterhombre (Dec 21, 2010)

hi, its awful reading about what this company is doing, and their poor work, but i would just like to add something so our customers* here in the UK *know that the company you are talking about is *nothing to do with us at NEVER PAINT AGAIN UK.*

Basically guys, the type of coating you are talking about should only be applied to wall surfaces of what you people call "stucco" and it should be fully repaired and primed before application.

. If you put elastomeric wall coating onto wood they will FAIL. Wood shrinks and expands to such a degree, virtually nothing painted on wood would last for ever. FACT. The wood itself only has a certain life span.

As most of your houses seem to be made of wood, thats not a good idea.

NEVER PAINT AGAIN UK is nothing to do with the company you talk about on this forum and we have 1,000's of happy customers across Europe and we do the job right first time. We have been going since 1986 too. Our houses here are built somewhat more substantially that American ones!

No matter what country you live in, always check out the history of a company or contractor before you employ them!

and no the "Never" bit should not be taken literally as never ever paint again ever in your life, nothing lasts for ever.....

......and besides, who would be THAT gullible to think something would last for ever? 

Its marketing speak, an ADVERT. nothing lasts fore ever and reputable companies point that out, especially giving a guarantee like we do, of 15 years and not one _(expires in the year 5000 or the end of the world, whichever da6e is soonest?) (!)_

Consumers should not be so stupid.............

........Always check the claims of a contractor, check previous jobs, check the product they are using IS SUITABLE for your house, and dont pay the lot up front, wait until the job is done and you are happy.
Simple.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Every company that has provided something like this in our area has gone out of business. Not only that, there always seems to be a "consumer news story" about it when it happens.


----------



## painterhombre (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Every company that has provided something like this in our area has gone out of business. Not only that, there always seems to be a "consumer news story" about it when it happens.


 :sad:

Thats a real shame. We dont have such problems here in the UK, although in the past there have been various bad companies who have done shoddy work and then gone out of business, which makes it tough for legitimate contractors such as ourselves.

....and yes the bad press gets widely read which again, harms the good companies out there. 

All i will say is that elastomeric coatings, texture coatings, liquid vinyl siding and so on, should NOT be applied to wooden homes as quite simply it wont last and wood has to BREATHE, flex, contract, expand, and i have yet to see a wall coating that will perform under such extreme conditions...........


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Speaking of forever paint jobs...

I put some SW on a house 25 years ago. I didn't power wash it first.
(I only remember that because I didn't own a washer back then)

Guy calls me recently, wanting to get on my Spring schedule for a TOUCH UP.

I does still look pretty good (from the street anyhow)..I've been trying to figure out how I'm gonna convince this guy that it's time to repaint the whole thing.

PS
your welcome that advert, SW. PM me for an address to send the check.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Speaking of forever paint jobs...
> 
> I put some SW on a house 25 years ago. I didn't power wash it first.
> (I only remember that because I didn't own a washer back then)
> ...


Steve, have you heard about "60/60 paint jobs"? They look good from 60 feet or 60 miles an hour.

But seriously, that's pretty impressive longevity. Did it hold its color as well?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been there a few times over the years for interior stuff.

Looks pretty good up close too. At least it did a few years ago.

Did it hold the colors? 

My educated guess would be no. No freakin' way.

Of course when I start, and it don't match anymore...it'll be my fault for not having the formula mixed right.

The guy is odd.

I'd talk more about him, but on the (remote) chance he'll see this someday...I'll STFU.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

We repainted this beautiful home this year after we believe was 12 years ago.

Really only needed to be freshened up but the owner wanted a color change. I never told him you will never have to paint again but he knew when he hired me he getting a top quality job :thumbsup:

Originally done with PPG Manor Hall with an oil prime, we re-painted with AURA and peel bond and cedar block where needed. This owner also got a quote from RS the never paint again company but as he is in the trades himself and owns a concrete business, there system didnot make sense to him.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

The owner wanted this color on all porch ceilings because the old folklore goes, wards off evil sprits from your home. We used an old Ben Moore formula doctored up by my Uncle from around 53 years ago. I still have it and makes the ceiling pop:thumbup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't like the blue ceiling...but then, it ain't my house either!

Pretty nice lookin' paint job, Think.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

THINKPAINTING said:


> The owner wanted this color on all porch ceilings because the old folklore goes, wards off evil sprits from your home. We used an old Ben Moore formula doctored up by my Uncle from around 53 years ago. I still have it and makes the ceiling pop:thumbup:


 
Nice, we've had some clients go with a similar blue as well, but without the voodoo explanation.

Steve, I knew an old painter around here who used to say, "It's all white to me."


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

One of my customers had hers painted that color. She said it confused wasps from building their nests on the ceiling because they think it is the sky. I am not sure how she knows what wasps think but this is what she said. Come to think of it she was a bit loony.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Gough said:


> Steve, I knew an old painter around here who used to say, "It's all white to me."


hmmm...colorblind, eh?:no:

:laughing:

I don't care what color I'm painting either, usually.

one time I painted a house (decorator's colors), and when I finished the HO said it looked like I vomited on it.

I didn't care too much for that...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

rjconstructs said:


> One of my customers had hers painted that color. She said it confused wasps from building their nests on the ceiling because they think it is the sky. I am not sure how she knows what wasps think but this is what she said. Come to think of it she was a bit loony.


 
this is actually the reason it's done,the lore is it supposedly confuses flying insects


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

That color has been used on old homes since I can remember we used to call it Robins Egg but there are all types of variations. Mostly on porch ceilings but we have used it in the cellars on interior ceilings as well. Once the yuppies took over and fung shei came about it went out the window...


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

Most of the repaints i do look great even after 7-8 years in the florida sun. Some go 10 years depends on the color.

I also install vinyl siding, but still do more repaints than siding.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hucksters have been pedaling snake oil & BS since the beginning of time. Unfortunately, painting guarantees are no different.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

interesting discussions going on over jlc regarding finishes and the importance of not letting bare wood be exposed to uv prior to priming and finishing


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> this is actually the reason it's done,the lore is it supposedly confuses flying insects


Same here, although wasps are pretty close to the "evil spirits" previously mentioned, as far as I'm concerned.

My personal "best" is getting stung seven times on one exterior. I hope it stands for a long time.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> interesting discussions going on over jlc regarding finishes and the importance of not letting bare wood be exposed to uv prior to priming and finishing


Thanks, Tom, the Forest Products Lab in Madison has been harping on that one for a long time, IIRC.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

There was a thread on here or paintalk.com a couple of years ago about one of those never paint again companies in southern MA or Cape Cod that went belly up. If I remember correctly, people had bad issues with the paint and were screwed. 

In my opinion if a sales person is selling baby unicorns (fake products) it should be a crime and they should spend some time behind bars. Home owners that buy the baby unicorns should not be shocked when the horn falls off and the thing never learns to fly.


----------

